# Hola



## Zorell (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi.
Bye.
What more?


----------



## Chessrogue (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello Zorell!! Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Shinn (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there Zorell and welcome to the forum


----------



## Sam (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, Zorell, and welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 29, 2008)

Zorell...welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zorell (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks everybody!
I just have to say ya'll have interesting avatars.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## WritingandRaving (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi there!  I don't have an interesting avatar sorry (I'm a noob, in fact the noobest noob ever!).  But welcome to the forums anyway!


----------



## Zorell (Mar 30, 2008)

WritingandRaving said:


> Hi there! I don't have an interesting avatar sorry (I'm a noob, in fact the noobest noob ever!). But welcome to the forums anyway!


 
Unless you found out before reading this, you can select the link to your profile and use one of those untill you find something else.

And there's nothing wrong with us noobs.


----------



## johnaustin (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to you, Zorell!

My avatar is my mug shot...and I'm truly sorry about that! Hope you all the luck in your writing...John


----------



## Zorell (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks again ya'll, and can I ask a favor?

_Please_  vivsit my other threads?


----------



## Zorell (Apr 7, 2008)

MY BIRHTDAY IS IN ELEVEN DAYS! whoop-whoopwhoop-whoop


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, Happy Un-Birthday to you!


----------



## Zorell (Apr 11, 2008)

Seven Days!
I'm posting this from a GEM retreat. It's really cool to be in this program. It helps a lot with my other outlets.


----------

